# Helpful website



## bigsteve (Mar 13, 2008)

I stumbled across this website yesterday... The workshop tips page is pretty good - I especially like the idea to put a magnet in a plastic bag and put it under the piece of cast iron you are machining to collect the dust.

http://kansai.anesth.or.jp/gijutu/kousaku/easyweb.easynet.co.uk/chrish/homepge2.htm


----------

